# my curly hair tarantula wont eat.



## friendttyy (Nov 30, 2012)

ray:I got these new born tarantulas yesterday and i tried feeding it some pin head crickets and it wont eat.I will be very thankful if any body can help>:? PLZ help


----------



## Ciphor (Nov 30, 2012)

friendttyy said:


> ray:I got these new born tarantulas yesterday and i tried feeding it some pin head crickets and it wont eat.I will be very thankful if any body can help>:? PLZ help


Your probably feeding it _too_ soon.

For a spider, moving around and being re-housed is a stressful situation. Spiders do not typically eat when stressed. Don't worry, spiders can go loooong periods of time without a bite to eat. Take out the food, and give the spider _seven_ days *undisturbed*. Make sure he has some water (but not a deep water dish, you could drowned him), then in a week try again to offer a pinhead crix.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 1, 2012)

I did give em pinheads and the T just ignores it


----------



## Perocore (Dec 1, 2012)

friendttyy, as Ciphor has already said, you are feeding them TOO SOON. You should wait at least a week to try feeding them. 

You see, they are probably just too stressed out from all the moving around to eat. Besides being too stressed to eat, trying to feed them so soon will just freak them out more. Just wait a while before you try messing with them or anything.

Also, just wondering, what exactly are you classifying as a "newborn" tarantula? How big are they, about? And what species?


----------



## tonypace2009 (Dec 1, 2012)

friendttyy said:


> ray:I got these new born tarantulas yesterday and i tried feeding it some pin head crickets and it wont eat.I will be very thankful if any body can help>:? PLZ help


You said new born do know what instar they and how long
Ago did they molt? anyway they can go a while without eating
Offer a freshly killed pinhead once a week they will scavenge.
Take cricket out the next day if not eaten. For instars keep substrate
Moist and I usually litely mist a small spot on side of deli container.
They will drink from water droplets . As long as they are hydrated
They can go a long while without food.


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 1, 2012)

As said give them some time to settle in, some slings get scared of live food, in a couple of days pre-kill the cricket and feed, also I feed my slings cricket legs they work well.

Good luck.


----------



## goodoldneon (Dec 1, 2012)

Calm down - it will eat when IT'S hungry - with total disregard for your peace of mind.


----------



## Osmo (Dec 1, 2012)

Are you feeding it live food? Some T's i have are skittish slings and will only eat dead food.

It also may be premolt. Slings molt pretty fast and if its premolt it wont eat anything.

Just keep a moist spot for it to get water fromt he ground and let it do its thing.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 2, 2012)

If it is @ premolt will iy sstoll buroow under the ground and walk around.They are all yellow.

---------- Post added 12-02-2012 at 10:34 AM ----------

they are curly hairs and 10 days old


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 2, 2012)

*Caring 4 baby tarantulas.*

So I got these baby curly hairs and I fed them Ph crix but they wont eat.Their bodies are yellow wats rong.


----------



## paassatt (Dec 2, 2012)

The abdomen is yellow because it's only a first instar; it shouldn't have been sold until it molted again. For future reference, don't use sponges as a water source.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hobo (Dec 2, 2012)

Those are still first instar and won't eat. Keep them moist until they molt again. Give them a few days after molting before trying to feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 2, 2012)

Agreed with the above, they are 1st instar and not ready to eat yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImDeadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Seeing as how the tard sold them at this stage, I wouldn't be so sure of their species either. 

Sent from my LG-C729

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tonypace2009 (Dec 2, 2012)

There next molt they will probably be ready to eat . Sponges host bacteria and other
Bad things you don't want around  your Ts . The bottom of the container has DOB 21/11/2012
Iam guessing that should read 11/21/2012 wich means the day they emerged as first instar Iam
Guessing.I have never raised this species so I would have to guess that you have at least two to
Three weeks before they molt to second instar. Then I would waight another week before feeding
I would keep one side of your substrate  moist .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jen650s (Dec 2, 2012)

As said in the other 2 threads you started about this (not to be snarky, but come on...) they will eat when they eat and nothing you can do will change that.  

What is wrong in this case is that Those Ts are too young to have started eating and will require another molt plus several days.  Most would not have sold or purchased them for at least one more molt and until they had begun feeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jen650s (Dec 2, 2012)

tonypace2009 said:


> There next molt they will probably be ready to eat . Sponges host bacteria and other
> Bad things you don't want around  your Ts . The bottom of the container has DOB 21/11/2012
> Iam guessing that should read 11/21/2012 wich means the day they emerged as first instar Iam
> Guessing.I have never raised this species so I would have to guess that you have at least two to
> ...


That is how dates are listed in other parts of the world, day, month, year.

At that size keep the substrate moist and as others have said ditch the sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Dec 2, 2012)

T's only eat when they want to, you can't force feed them.

Unless there are nematodes sticking out of its mouth you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanx I will be removing the sponge and pinheads now.Wat must I give water to them with


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 2, 2012)

It is because theyr 1st instars.Thnaks 4 the help but give more advice.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 2, 2012)

It has been said in the other posts you did - these are not yet able to eat! Wait one more molt...

What more advice do you need?!


----------



## nepenthes (Dec 2, 2012)

Mist a small section of the enclosure I would assume. They will get the moisture from the droplets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 3, 2012)

Wat should I use 2 give them water.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Dec 3, 2012)

until they reach at least a couple inches dsl, wet part of the substrate. They also get water from their food. So just wet like 1/4 of the container. What are you keeping them in?


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 4, 2012)

How long does it take 4 a 1st instar to molt.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 4, 2012)

I want to know how long does it take for themm to molt to the 2 instar.


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok you need to do proper research, T's of all sizes molt when they are ready most slings every month to second month, juvies 1.1/2 months+ depending on heating feeding etc, buy a spray bottle they are cheap, mist down 1 side once a week or lightly mist the entire substrate and limit air holes to last longer with humidity, both ways work. I don't think theyr is anything elce everyone covered it quite clearly.


----------



## goodoldneon (Dec 4, 2012)

Return the tarantulas and buy a goldfish - they eat regularly and they just grow, no need to worry about molts and feeding and time and stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Osmo (Dec 4, 2012)

friendttyy said:


> Wat should I use 2 give them water.


Spider babies (slings) dont need a water source other then their food and the moisture from the substrate.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 5, 2012)

goodoldneon said:


> Return the tarantulas and buy a goldfish - they eat regularly and they just grow, no need to worry about molts and feeding and time and stuff.


No the fish is boring i bred 2 of them and have tons of them want Ts now.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 6, 2012)

Wat is the recomended temperature


----------



## grayzone (Dec 6, 2012)

youre in AFRICA... im not sure of SA's current temps, but im sure room temperature is fine


----------



## Osmo (Dec 6, 2012)

friendttyy said:


> Wat is the recomended temperature


what species? A general rule of thumb i have noticed is all T's like 70+. But to get specific you need to know the species.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 6, 2012)

if you can comfortably wear a tshirt than the t will be ok

no less than 55/60 degrees no more than 85/90 degrees

---------- Post added 12-06-2012 at 09:44 AM ----------




Osmo said:


> what species? A general rule of thumb i have noticed is all T's like 70+. But to get specific you need to know the species.


 somebody hasnt read this thread lol... (or the other 4 about these slings)


----------



## jen650s (Dec 6, 2012)

friendttyy said:


> No the fish is boring i bred 2 of them and have tons of them want Ts now.


Boy, if you think fish are more boring than tarantulas, especially B. albopilosums are you in for a surprise...

Except for moments of speed to either hunt or escape/run they tend to sit still a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osmo (Dec 6, 2012)

grayzone said:


> if you can comfortably wear a tshirt than the t will be ok
> 
> no less than 55/60 degrees no more than 85/90 degrees
> 
> ...


I read the thread but I didnt remember what species it was and didnt want to look back on my phone.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 7, 2012)

K i probably know they r slow but I just fell in love with them.The species is B. albopilosums and south africa is now between 12C to 34C.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 7, 2012)

so thats roughly like 50 to 90 degrees right? (horrible at this)

I know this is a dumb question, but the 12c is at night right?


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 7, 2012)

Ya whats the lowest temp.


----------



## jen650s (Dec 7, 2012)

That range is fine. However, if it gets any colder than that you will need to provide supplemental heat.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quite frankly: Please see to get yourself some literature (something along the lines of the TKG - there are other great books out there, too!) or lend it from somewhere and actually *read* it. Don't get me wrong - certainly don't wanna offend you here, but you're asking *-basic-* questions over and over  

a) to which the answers can be found easily using the search function on here, or by using google some
b) you repeat yourself on a number of things (ie. "slings not eating") 
c) and lastly people already seem to get somewhat, well, let's say "annoyed" (for lack of a better word!) about the questions asked

You seem to have gotten them without having done a alot of reasearch really, or am I wrong? The best thing you can do now is READ, READ, READ  and then read even more about tarantulas, their behavior, natural behavior, what they require, and so on...

It's a fact that this hobby somewhat requires your OWN initiative to be able to really enjoy all aspects of tarantula keeping. It's perfectly fine to ask questions, but before doing so, at least try to find the answers running a search, or doing some research on your own maybe? 

You'll probably get more help if you show some iniative on your own behalf already before asking "basic" questions. 

Again, no offense, but I just thought I'd point it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 8, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Quite frankly: Please see to get yourself some literature (something along the lines of the TKG - there are other great books out there, too!) or lend it from somewhere and actually *read* it. Don't get me wrong - certainly don't wanna offend you here, but you're asking *-basic-* questions over and over
> 
> a) to which the answers can be found easily using the search function on here, or by using google some
> b) you repeat yourself on a number of things (ie. "slings not eating")
> ...


My family wont get me the books.Byt thanks any ways


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree with storm76, do your research.

If you can't get the book do research online just look at many different sources, ether by (search) function on this site or look around the web, some sites on T's contradict each other but aslong as you meet the T's needs you won't have alot to wory about.


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 9, 2012)

I made a new thread but cant find it any more .

---------- Post added 12-09-2012 at 07:15 PM ----------

Hey guys visit this place http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-Curly-hair-tarantulas.&p=2110231#post2110231 I recorded info and tell me if they are good plz.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Dec 9, 2012)

Your family doesn't have to buy the books for you. Buy them yourself. Do chores/get a job if you don't have money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 10, 2012)

OK i will but i need some names plz


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 30, 2012)

*Molt*

4 of my ts molted yay


----------



## tonypace2009 (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to here that would make them 2nd instar now right? Take some pictures


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 31, 2012)

These are the 2 of them


----------



## grayzone (Dec 31, 2012)

congrats.... NOW they are ready to start feeding.

Wait a few days to a week, then prekill tiny crickets or just rip off their legs and drop them in with the slings.  You may not catch them eating, but you should notice their abdomens plumping over time


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats on the 2nd instars.


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys but I got a problem is it ok if they keep climbing the wall


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 1, 2013)

It's alright if they don't have far to fall.


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 2, 2013)

Thats good news they climb the place all the time


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 5, 2013)

I fed the tarantulas today and they seemed to be afraid of the ph what is wrong


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jan 5, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> I fed the tarantulas today and they seemed to be afraid of the ph what is wrong


Cut the cricket in half and leave for a day if they don't eat it remove the dead cricket so it won't mold. If they didn't eat waight
1week and try feeding again. They will eventually eat when they are ready. The first thing you will learn about tarantulas is
Patients. I noticed you said they were climbing the walls of container. How wet is your substrate if its to wet that may cause
Them to stress I only mist one side of container to leave them a dry area where I usually make a starter burrow. Most of mine
Use the starter burrow to hide.


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I mist the container and they always seem to climb the place and one of them ate but his tummy didnt increase its size


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jan 8, 2013)

If they are climbing the side you spray they are most likely drinking from the water droplets left by spraying wich is the            Purpose of spraying since they are to small for a water dish. Some of my slings plump up like ticks but some of them I 
Can hardly tell they have eaten. I have been feeding mine meal worms one worm cut into 4 little peices. Just keep offering
Food they will eat when they are hungry.


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a new T a pic will be posted i forgot the name pic will be posted later on


----------



## Gilberator (Jan 11, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> Well I mist the container and they always seem to climb the place and one of them ate but his tummy didnt increase its size


I know your not worried about it's "tummy" size.... Honestly, if you can't get the books because you can't afford it, then how could you afford the spiders? You WILL have questions as a beginner but your questions are repeatedly being answered on the same dog gone thread! T's are very easy to keep for the most part (especially albos) but you have to DO THE RESEARCH!!! Don't keep posting every thought/question that comes to mind for the good folks on here to answer over and over again! I wish you all the best with your little ones but research is more than half of T keeping. This is THE BEST forum I have ever been a part of simply because the community is so patient with beginners. Don't bother them with questions that could be answered by means of a simple internet search or youtube vid. I don't mean to rag on you but c'mon man! Watch John3800 vids or RobC on youtube. John should have a albo caresheet that you can answer all your questions from.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 12, 2013)

THe image is too big


----------



## grayzone (Jan 12, 2013)

shrink it :sarcasm:


----------



## Palespider (Jan 12, 2013)

Glad to see they molted and are doing ok. Make sure to tell your friend not to sell 1st instars again


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 18, 2013)

OK I meant the file is 2.5mb and the thingy wont accet it


----------



## friendttyy (Jan 25, 2013)

I got a costa rican tiger rump it can really eat


----------



## seacowst (Jan 25, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> I got a costa rican tiger rump it can really eat



http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/spiders.html    (written by the writer of the tarantula keepers guide)

Read all of articales in above link first then buy one of these (or as many as you like):

http://www.amazon.com/Tarantula-Keepers-Guide-Comprehensive-Information/dp/0764138855  (the best of the best)(wrote above articales)

or

http://www.amazon.com/Tarantulas-Other-Arachnids-Samuel-Marshall/dp/0764114638/ref=pd_sim_b_1 (basic but gets the job done)

or

http://www.amazon.com/Tarantulas-Animal-Planet-Care-Library/dp/0793837103/ref=pd_sim_b_3 (basic but gets the job done)




also do some other research the search function is a good start ( how to use it : http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/content.php?49-Arachnoboards-Search-Tutorial-v2.0 )

and: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?5095-Basic-Tarantula-Anatomy , http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?153508-Beginner-Info-READ-before-posting , http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ck-Reference-guide-to-answer-common-questions , and lastly http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?16-Bite-Reports

molt video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzArTSPwbTs&list=UUU_EzYoj9nO_2hv-fXP5-vQ&index=61  (also some good up close shots of some tarantula parts) check out the rest of the videos on that channel  cool guy


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 25, 2013)

One...having trouble even reading what you are typing.

Two..I'm new and it isn't that hard to use google. My rosey won't eat either. No biggy, she's got a plump abdomen and appears premolt. She's fine.

Yours are fine too. And why would you be buying more of them when you say you have no money for a book?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm all for good grammar but there isn't much of a point in calling people out.  You have no idea who this person is, how old they are, or what their background is.   

OP, you can forget Google and just come here for reliable info.


----------



## seacowst (Jan 26, 2013)

seacowst said:


> http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/spiders.html    (written by the writer of the tarantula keepers guide)
> 
> Read all of articales in above link first then buy one of these (or as many as you like):
> 
> ...


The search function is like google but with reliable information! (how to in link number 5)


----------



## friendttyy (Feb 2, 2013)

Thnx but my Ts all buried themsleves i bet its gonna be a molt


----------



## grayzone (Feb 2, 2013)

eventually..
B. albo burrow as slings anyways. Same with most other terestrial and arboreal species. Most tarantulas do.
Good luck


----------



## friendttyy (Feb 2, 2013)

WELL they covered all burrows with the substrate only leaving airholes


----------



## grayzone (Feb 2, 2013)

again, while a molt is likely the case, those burrows are not always an indicator. 

You will surely experience your t doing that exact situation at one time or another, thinking it will molt, just for it to surface eventually un molted.

---------- Post added 02-02-2013 at 07:49 AM ----------

I truly hope your slings DO MOLT, and get a little bigger. Over care= Over kill (damned cliche')

Id imagine that once your slings get a little larger you will feel more comfortable owning them.


----------



## friendttyy (Feb 3, 2013)

What is your favourite t


----------



## friendttyy (Feb 4, 2013)

The ts has started darkening up should this worry me


----------



## grayzone (Feb 4, 2013)

I hate to toss the T---- word around but im getting pretty suspicious.

Seriously, all the answers to what youre asking can be found in like 1 minute using google or the sites search function. I hate  to sound rude, but IMO you should just give the slings to somebody who is willing to do their own research and who can properly care for these things.

This will be my last reply to your thread (i know, i know, big disappointment :sarcasm: )


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 22, 2013)

paassatt said:


> The abdomen is yellow because it's only a first instar; it shouldn't have been sold until it molted again. For future reference, don't use sponges as a water source.


Sorry to disagree with you, but that's at least second instar. It's hard to tell because the photo's not really good. (Click the thumbnail below to see a larger version.)

------------------------


Eggs.

------------------------

ECLOSION ("Hatching")

------------------------


Postembryo _G. rosea_. (Note: Barely able to move. Just lie there and wriggle their "toes" a little.)

------------------------

ECDYSIS (MOLT) #1

------------------------


First instar _G. rosea_. (Note: Crawling a little. May start cannibalizing siblings.)

------------------------

ECDYSIS (MOLT) #2

------------------------


Second instar _G. rosea_. (Note: Walking around readily, no urticating bristles yet. Cannibalizing siblings.)

------------------------

ECDYSIS (MOLT) #3

------------------------


Third instar _G. rosea_. (Note the urticating bristles. Actively predacious carnivores.)


Third instar _B. albopilosum_. (Note the patch of urticating bristles. Actively predacious carnivores.)

------------------------

While there are some differences in the embryonic and post embryonic development of tarantulas, genus _Grammostola_ and genus _Brachypelma_ are similar enough that for our purposes here they may be used interchangeably until at least 3rd instar.

Note that the Europeans, and those of us on this side of the pond who want to appear "continental," use a different system.

Hope this helps.


Enjoy your little 8-legged rug rats!

---------- Post added 02-22-2013 at 12:17 PM ----------




jen650s said:


> That is how dates are listed in other parts of the world, day, month, year. ...


And then there are those of us who prefer to use an entirely more rational and error free system by recording dates the same way we record any other numbers: Largest value on the left, smallest on the right, and degrading by steps in between. Thus, everybody should understand 2012-11-21 or 2012-Nov-21. But even then, a few probably won't. Maybe Kornbluth was right after all!

Enjoy your little calendrically challenged 8-legged wonders.

---------- Post added 02-22-2013 at 12:35 PM ----------




friendttyy said:


> What is your favourite t


I've just gotten back on the 'Net and found your series of queries and replies. Here are some useful tips:

1) There is a very good South African tarantula forum at *http://www.tarantulas.co.za/forum/index*. Join it. Since they live right next door, they can help you with a uniquely local flavor.

2) Someone else has already pointed towards my webpages at *http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/spiders.html*. There's a lot of information there that will help you. Read the whole thing! Twice!

3) You can borrow copies of most of the recommended books (see *Stan's Rant*) for free at many neighborhood public libraries. If they don't have them on their shelves, they can order them from other libraries. Just ask. Failing that, the members of the S.A. tarantula forum might be able to arrange something. You really need to do your homework.


Hope this helps. Enjoy your little 8-legged wonders.


----------



## friendttyy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures now i know they are third instars


----------



## friendttyy (Mar 22, 2013)

they started molting and surprised to say that two of my T molted at 12:30


----------



## Kingdoux (Oct 4, 2021)

jen650s said:


> Boy, if you think fish are more boring than tarantulas, especially B. albopilosums are you in for a surprise...
> 
> Except for moments of speed to either hunt or escape/run they tend to sit still a lot.


 sometimes having a pet T is like having a pet rock for 95% of the time


----------



## Craig73 (Oct 5, 2021)

Kingdoux said:


> sometimes having a pet T is like having a pet rock for 95% of the time


It’s kinda true for forum threads too, I mean some of those haven’t moved in YEARS.  Welcome to AB.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neonblizzard (Oct 5, 2021)

Kingdoux said:


> sometimes having a pet T is like having a pet rock for 95% of the time


Lets hope they've eaten by now or I'd start to worry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

